# Original ca. 1910 Headbadge Test Strike Pullman, Hub Cycle Co. Boston



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 23, 2022)

This is an original/period test strike of a Pullman Headbadge for the Hub Cycle Co. in Boston MA. The die is only in the picture for reference- it is not for sale!  Shipping is free in the CONUS, payment by PayPal strongly preferred.


----------



## catfish (Jan 23, 2022)

$25.00


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 23, 2022)

No deal yet…


----------



## Jose 711 (Jan 25, 2022)

$30, im in Santa Rosa Ca.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 25, 2022)

Not yet...


----------

